# Tallulah-Faye



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

...My pretty little red cambo CT girl gone into the big rice paddy in the sky.

I hate unexpected deaths. :-(

There's a wave going on, that's for sure. 

R.I.P Tallulah-Faye.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry BettaSlave. *hugs*


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's so weird. I wish I were in science. I'd love to do a study of bacteria in our tap water. It's like a wave.

I'm SO sorry about Tallulah-Faye. RIP lil girl.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry BS. She was beautiful ): Unexpected deaths suck....


----------



## LadyDrakul (Oct 6, 2010)

sorry for your loss...


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm sorry about your girl.

I'm sending thought-hugs your way.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you everyone. She will be missed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tallulah Faye!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

Im so sorry!

Good bye little girl!


----------

